
SQL as a Service - wixxy
https://www.yegor256.com/2019/10/29/sql-as-a-service.html
======
markus_zhang
Not sure if I love the idea of moving more and more responsibilities to Cloud
services. As a wanna-be BI developer/SE I really hope to do as more as
possible by myself for the learning stuffs. The modern gist is that there are
a lot of things you can't learn until you are on job, but automation and Cloud
are taking more and more needed practice from you.

Why are SEs so passionate about automating their own jobs? I can understand
automation of boring processes, but it seems they/you want o kill huge ranges
of interesting jobs.

Just some vent, yeah it's good for business after all.

